# Static on the phone line



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

See what happens on a new phone.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

You need filters on the lines for the telephones.:whistling2:

http://www.smithgear.com/900lcc-50.html


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Man, I sure hope they're using a DSL filter on the data feed. Surely the must be, or the data line would crap out every time you pick up a phone. 

Just check over all your terminations an punchdowns carefully. Plug a phone in the NID and see if the problem persists. If it does, it's the telco's problem. 

If you happen to have a kick meter, you can sort this out in about 2 minutes, but if you don't, it's going to be a painfully long period of troubleshooting.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with John, you need filters on each phone jack that goes to a tel. together with that, you might try removing the rotary phones from the setup. Some of the older phones had a lighted dial which drew a lot of juice. Now they use LED lights , much more efficient. 

There was a ringer equivalence number on the bottom of each phone in the old days of the LOL 70's this number told you how much draw a particular phone took. 

If I remember correctly the most you could connect was 6, I think they lowered it to 3 now. The older phones may say something like REN 1.5 or 2.1 on the bottom. Worth a shot anyway.
So the new phones might fix part of the problem but you do need the filters


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Exceeding the available REN will normally only make phones not ring or ring weakly, and doesn't normally cause static. You start to think about poor terminations or an open sheath on the pole when you hear about static problems. It's usually pretty easy to get the telco guy to pick another pair coming down the road.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking about the seeming capacitance of the way it gets louder till it blanks out the phone line. 
Throwing something out there, seeing what sticks. I don't know anyone who still has a rotary connected. Don't know what it would do for sure.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Man, I sure hope they're using a DSL filter on the data feed. Surely the must be, or the data line would crap out every time you pick up a phone.
> 
> Just check over all your terminations an punchdowns carefully. Plug a phone in the NID and see if the problem persists. If it does, it's the telco's problem.
> 
> If you happen to have a kick meter, you can sort this out in about 2 minutes, but if you don't, it's going to be a painfully long period of troubleshooting.


 
Marc, what is a "kick" meter, and how does it work?


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never used filters on DSL and never had a problem.


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Marc, what is a "kick" meter, and how does it work?


It measures resistance on the local loop also polarity and voltage I think.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big City Electrician said:


> It measures resistance on the local loop also polarity and voltage I think.


It's just a loop impedance tester you're saying:blink:????


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I just went through this on my own house.
I nicked the phone line with a drill bit doing a wire pull for a new rec. and didn't see it at the time. few days later wife said that she could use the phone but the static got bad as the call went on. it started me thinking and I remebered drilling the holes in the basement went over the cable route and found the nick in the line. new peice and no more static hope this helps


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big City Electrician said:


> It measures resistance on the local loop also polarity and voltage I think.


 
Is this "kick" meter focused solely on telco apps, and does it have another name it goes by????? I want to check the documentation and specs on one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Is this "kick" meter focused solely on telco apps, and does it have another name it goes by????? I want to check the documentation and specs on one.


Tempo Sidekick is the most common one. Not just an impedance tester.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the training manual on the kickmeter. http://www.tempo-textron.com/docs/7b and TN Training Manual.pdf

It's really not that expensive of an instrument, is in common use, and can really help you out of a jam and make you look like a hero.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Threw a bid in on a used one. I have a similar problem to tackle, though not so serious or obvious on a comcast phone system. Just static, doesn't drop out.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Had a similar problem once and after spending ages checking old phones compatable with new exchange I discovered a piece of multi cored telephone cable installed years ago. Changed this to the correct solid drawn type and the lines were perfect. Just a thought but then you never know.

Frank


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*Static*

Check for moisture in the cable ends. This will cause static like a conductor in ground.


----------

